# FREE Pattern for a Knit Mosaic Dishcloth-- Easy Colorwork



## Sewbizgirl

This fun dishcloth is worked in "mosaic" knitting. Only one color is worked per every two rows, slipping the second color unknitted. Every two rows you switch colors, working one and slipping one. This is the easiest way to do colorwork, with no yarn to carry along the back! Give it a try with my free pattern.

I used unmercerized kitchen cotton such as Sugar and Cream or Peaches and Cream. I suggest one color and one neutral such as white or beige. The cloth takes only a partial ball of each.

Free download below the picture.


----------



## Angelina Camille

Thank you I'll give it a try enjoy your day


----------



## laurelarts

Thank you so much, I am going to try it for my little sculpted doll blankets  It's just the right size.


----------



## Sine

Thank you for the pattern download. I want to learn color work and this is a good pattern to start with.


----------



## mopgenorth

Thanks! Love it!


----------



## LizAnne

Thank you for your gift. It is very pretty. God Bless.


----------



## run4fittness

Thanks!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz

Love it! Thank you


----------



## Fidra

Thank you, will give it a try.


----------



## virginia42

Very pretty. Thx.


----------



## StellasKnits

That's a really nice dishcloth!


----------



## moonriver

Lovely ....thank you


----------



## oge designs

Lovely pattern


----------



## Windbeam

Pretty, thank you.


----------



## wwrightson

LizAnne said:


> Thank you for your gift. It is very pretty. God Bless.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ParkerEliz

I made this one last fall for a friend. Thanks


----------



## seedstitch

Sine said:


> Thank you for the pattern download. I want to learn color work and this is a good pattern to start with.


Ditto ... just what I was thinking, too! Thanks.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Pretty wash cloth. Thank you.


----------



## cableaway

Thank you


----------



## rujam

Thank you.


----------



## DeniseCM

Thank you. Just the pattern to learn something new.


----------



## TNnanaof4

Thank you. Can't wait to try this pattern.


----------



## Rainebo

Will have to try this method! Thanks so much!


----------



## AKnitWit

Thank you!! most generous.


----------



## karen7

It is very pretty. Rather large, though ~ more like a small towel, don't you think?


----------



## grandmaof7

I'm going to give this a try. Wish me luck!


----------



## grandmaof7

I'm going to give this a try. Wish me luck!


----------



## Klockie

Thank you.


----------



## cdanzinger

I love it and the pattern makes it so simple... I'm going to do a scarf.. Thank you. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## deronda101

Thank you! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you for this. Since joining here I really enjoy my dishcloths! I will get real pleasure from doing this!


----------



## Bloomers

That looks interesting! I will give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Granmary

Thank you so much. It is on my to do list.


----------



## blawler

Thank you for sharing the pattern. I downloaded it and will give it a go.


----------



## Knittingkitty

It's so beautiful! Thank you so much for the free pattern!


----------



## belleflower

Great idea for using up your stashxx


----------



## Sewbizgirl

karen7 said:


> It is very pretty. Rather large, though ~ more like a small towel, don't you think?


I make all my kitchen cloths that size because I use them to wipe dishes and wipe up counters... not actually to wash dishes with. I like them bigger.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

belleflower said:


> Great idea for using up your stashxx


Well... your stash of dishcloth cotton, anyway. :lol: I don't recommend using anything else, if these are going to be used in the kitchen.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for this. Since joining here I really enjoy my dishcloths! I will get real pleasure from doing this!


I sure hope you do!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

cdanzinger said:


> I love it and the pattern makes it so simple... I'm going to do a scarf.. Thank you. Blessings, Cathy


Would love to see that when you get it done!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Very unusual and very pretty, thank you


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

I have to give this one a try!!


----------



## judeanne

Really nice...thank you.


----------



## lexiemae

Thank you, I have to try this, it is lovely.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher

This is now on my 'to do' list. Great way to start learning colorwork. Thanks so much and God Bless!


----------



## cabbagehome

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## karhyunique

Very pretty, thank you!


----------



## sanditoes48

Sewbizgirl said:


> This fun dishcloth is worked in "mosaic" knitting. Only one color is worked per every two rows, slipping the second color unknitted. Every two rows you switch colors, working one and slipping one. This is the easiest way to do colorwork, with no yarn to carry along the back! Give it a try with my free pattern.
> 
> I used unmercerized kitchen cotton such as Sugar and Cream or Peaches and Cream. I suggest one color and one neutral such as white or beige. The cloth takes only a partial ball of each.
> 
> Free download below the picture.


Thank you for this pattern. I'm going to try it. ;-)


----------



## RP1019

Too beautiful for a dishcloth. Would make a lovely scarf or sweater. Great.


----------



## amudaus

Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

Lovely dishcloth


----------



## Nwad59

Thank you so much for sharing, this is beautiful. I am recovering from two craniotomies and this is the perfect type of work to teach my brain to process incoming data correctly.


----------

